# Cramping/niggles day of FET



## Lorz80 (Mar 25, 2017)

I had my frozen embryo transferred today at 2pm. I feel like I’m getting slight discomfort/mild cramping/twinges in my stomach. Is that normal so soon?


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I always had them very soon after each transfer


----------



## Lorz80 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you, I felt twinges in the hours after it but no idea whether I’d have felt them anyway or if it was related!


----------

